# Why is my watch in Italy?!?



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

My Triton Dual Time is showing up as having left Germany and gone to a small Italian town called Somma Lombardo. Is it normal for these watches to go on a world tour before they come to the US via FedEx?


----------



## Zarith (Nov 5, 2007)

I don't see why a Fedex parcel would make a pause in a little Italian town during transit. It doesn't make sens... 

Let's see where it goes next


----------



## Ozy (Aug 10, 2009)

Theres a term in the industry commonly referred to as Transhipment.

Whilst everyone would like to imagine the little Fedex fairies saying to themselves "Right, we've got ourselves a little box to go right to this dude in Kentucky, lets get on it" it just doesnt always happen.

You will note, on the below attachment - Italy's proximity to Germany. It is entirely plausible that there is a small shipment ex Germany being consolidated with a larger shipment ex Italy, which may be bound for the USA.










Of course, if you think my answer sucks, you could ring FEDEX and have them tell you why.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ LOL!!

I've driven from Germany to Italy, so I'm aware of their relative proximity. What's puzzling to me is that it went from near Munich to a little town in a different country. I see now that it's Milan's main airport, which makes a little more sense, but I think of Munich as an exporting powerhouse where a FedEx hub should be. I guess there are so many other factors involved that I just don't get it. I saw some FedEx planes taking off there on YouTube so I see there is a sizable hub there now. I wouldn't even be tracking the package if it wasn't such a cool item!


----------



## soundfanz (Apr 15, 2012)

Relax, watches need holidays to take some "time out" too. 

At least you know where they are, and he/she will be home shortly.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

yes. pretty Normal.
i've had a few Packages that made a Stop in France before they were bound to the U.S
who knows How FedEx Works ??! 
the Good News is that your Watch is on the Way.. so maybe you'll have it by Tomorrow ?


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Fedex guys love Pizza and Spaghetti.


----------



## raymansg (Apr 13, 2011)

For shipments to Singapore, they go to Paris, Shenzhen & finally to Singapore for Fedex. Shipped via DHL for another watch I ordered, lost track of it once it left Germany. As you are still tracking it, not too bad I guess.


----------



## cornerjunkie (Oct 31, 2012)

lvt said:


> Fedex guys love Pizza and Spaghetti.


Lol...


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

Somma Lombardo is a large shipment hub for couriers beside Milan's Malpensa airport. Since there's a direct flight from Munich to Malpensa and then several flights from there to the US it is likely that your parcel has been routed that way instead of through Frankfurt or another German airport.

My latest Steinhart watch on the contrary has gone from Munich to Paris and then to Somma Lombardo. It all comes down to room available in the next container leaving the Fedex facilities I guess ...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Well, it got from Italy to my doorstep, which included stops in Memphis and Louisville before getting to Lexington, but it was delivered to the wrong address.

They incorrectly shipped it to my home instead of the shipping address that was provided. I confirmed that PayPal also shows the correct address, so I can't really see how that happened. As an engineer, I always blame carelessness first, but I guess stuff happens. Maybe PayPal relayed the wrong address somehow even though it showed the correct one in my account summary.

Regardless, I can't wait to pick it up later. I'm driving back to Lexington after lunch, which is a few hours away, and will have it after 5:00. I'm pretty excited. This is cool.


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi Robotaz...
Somma Lombardo is about 30 kms far from Malpensa Airport, one of the largest Airport in North Italy (quite next to Milan) and placed in one of the largest industrial areas of the whole World.
We must also remember that every airport has different taxes for the "take-off and landing service". It's normal, then, if transport companies chose an airport instead of another.
Maybe it allows Fed-Ex to save a lot of money per flight (per month/year ecc...) since I presume German or Swiss airports are more expensive....
Bye...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

spain72 said:


> Hi Robotaz...
> Somma Lombardo is about 30 kms far from Malpensa Airport, one of the largest Airport in North Italy (quite next to Milan) and placed in one of the largest industrial areas of the whole World.
> We must also remember that every airport has different taxes for the "take-off and landing service". It's normal, then, if transport companies chose an airport instead of another.
> Maybe it allows Fed-Ex to save a lot of money per flight (per month/year ecc...) since I presume German or Swiss airports are more expensive....
> Bye...


Interesting. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

You're welcome.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

HaHaHa, reading this reminds me of my first time tracking my Steinhart, from Germany to Malaysia !
Not being familiar with the Fedex system and hubs, I was confused and a little worried when the watch I was tracking went from Germany, to Paris, then across the world to Singapore ( just next door to Malaysia), then on to Hong Kong, then to an island of China, then finally mainland China, before shipping to Malaysia !
Man, I was so sure they had by-passed me and gone missing, or something....
Finally, found out that the hub in China was the main for Asia .... !
Anyway, only took a few hours after that to get from China to me, in Malaysia.... so all good, but confusing ! 

Regards,


----------

